
'Unlimited Vacation' Is Code for 'No Vacation' - akg_67
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2015-09-30/-unlimited-vacation-is-code-for-no-vacation-
======
WalterSear
I don't know how many vacation days I've taken this year, because I haven't
been keeping track.

------
Randgalt
BS - I worked at Netflix for over 2 years and took lots of vacations - long
ones too.

